# How do I thin mineral oil?



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I posted my weber grill rebuild in Project Showcase. I finished it with mineral oil but it was very thick, and I'm not sure it penetrated like it should. So, I was wondering how to thin it, or if I even should.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No need to thin it. Slather it on good an let it sit. Reapply a few times if your concerned about soaking in.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

OK. IS this the right application for it or should I have used something else?


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

If this is an outdoor item, mineral oil is not a good choice. It has little or no protective qualities. It allow moisture to pass right through it into the wood. It offers no abrasion resistance. It would require frequent re-application for even minimal protection.

The most protective finish would have been a real marine spar varnish. Go to a marine supply store and look for products like Interlux, and Epifanes. Stay away form big box product like Minwax Spar varnish.

Best of all is to buy a cover you cau put over the item to protect it from the elements.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok. How do I remove the mineral oil if I want to put marine spar varnish on it?


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Use a chemical paint stripper containing methylene chloride. Follow the directions on the label.

Another point I noticed looking at your pictures. It appears as if the end pieces are glued in a manner that would prevent the increase and decrease in width of the boards the end pieces are attached to. If this is the case, you can expect that your item will be damaged by the wood movement. You can not solidly attach cross grain boards . The wood must be allowed to freely expand and contract due to changes in relative humidity or you will have splitting.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

HowardAcheson said:


> Use a chemical paint stripper containing methylene chloride. Follow the directions on the label.
> 
> Another point I noticed looking at your pictures. It appears as if the end pieces are glued in a manner that would prevent the increase and decrease in width of the boards the end pieces are attached to. If this is the case, you can expect that your item will be damaged by the wood movement. You can not solidly attach cross grain boards . The wood must be allowed to freely expand and contract due to changes in relative humidity or you will have splitting.


Oh boy.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd roll with it...cedars already pretty good outdoors, and I use mineral oil on cutting boards that I wash in the sink all the time and they don't soak up water. I wouldn't use spar urethane on a grill do to the heat, I think it's going to discolor pretty easily. I'd oil them up good, and see how it works. I wouldn't want to use chemical stripper on a piece food could come in contact with, and even if you did it's unlikely that you'll get all the oil out.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> I'd roll with it...cedars already pretty good outdoors, and I use mineral oil on cutting boards that I wash in the sink all the time and they don't soak up water. I wouldn't use spar urethane on a grill do to the heat, I think it's going to discolor pretty easily. I'd oil them up good, and see how it works. I wouldn't want to use chemical stripper on a piece food could come in contact with, and even if you did it's unlikely that you'll get all the oil out.


I like this answer better. lol.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I might take them back off, and submerge them in mineral oil for a few hours. I've done this with cutting boards and it worked well.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

To thin mineral oil you heat it.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

When I oiled my butcher block counter top, I warmed the mineral oil in a double boiler. It didn't take much to make it thin out. As I recall, it was recommended that you not heat it over direct heat; I'd imagine it could catch fire if it got hot enough. 

Also wondering if rags soaked with mineral oil could spontaneously combust.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> wondering if rags soaked with mineral oil could spontaneously combust.

No, they won't. Oils that dry are the ones that can spontaneously combust. Mineral oil never dries.


----------

